# The get to gether



## rstimaru (Jun 15, 2005)

After all the upheavel of the last few day,s can i assume we are still thinking about a hooly somtime in the future, It would seem a pity to forget all about it, Probibly do the site a lot of good, Getting to know the guy,s and gals who are only words on the screen, Bob


----------



## thunderd (Apr 18, 2005)

Unfortunately Bob not enough members were available for it so Doug called it off. I'm with you I would have loved to have sat down and put faces to some of the members. 

I still have my fingers crossed that we can pull it off some day.


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

I actually had the same in mind for a get together Down Under as there are many SN members in OZ/NZ area whereby perhaps we could also greet some from Europe and U.S. and I would have no problems with organising such event as I have done several times before for similar situations.
Yet, I think best is to wait a little until the delicate matter with the site is well behind us and surely we need the okay by Steve who is the owner/administrator of SN.
I have no problems that only 50 members or so would attend. Could not look after 500 or so anyway.....
I already approached a supermod at an earlier stage, but in due course we have to take it up with Steve before taking the next step.
Jan


----------



## thunderd (Apr 18, 2005)

I think you would get a large acceptance for the OZ/NZ one Jan, I personally would be there with bells on.

By the way where are all the lovely ship paintings from a calender series you teased us with before you went away on your trip, the sample you posted looked magnificent?


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Derek,
Wakie...wakie.....

I posted some pictures yesterday, one under Trampers and Steamers (Nora Maersk) and two under tall ships (Resolution" and "R.C.Rickmers), more is coming, but it takes a bit of time.
You also realise I have to keep the peace at home so can only continue in between the other housie chores. We are probably all in the same boat.

I would think there could be quite a number of people attending at such meeting.
I think min. 2 days to max 3 days in a hotel.
When you book say 20-30 rooms, then you get the conference room free and I can easily work out a plan.
Also a program is quite easy to fix (done that before) incl a possible program for spouses in case there are enough, e.g. a bus tour for them to the Great Ocean Road. A separate program for the shiplovers to the port or any other maritime environment as part of the package, etc.
Enough to think about.
Let's wait and see.
Jan


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Derek, another one today (done in between other chores....) Pommern , Tall Ships.


----------



## thunderd (Apr 18, 2005)

A you're a good man Jan, please forgive my senior moment. For the last meeting I actually prepared a do***ent containing suggested agendas etc, if you want it I will email it to you


----------

